# 

## fotohobby

Koncepcja mojego domu, parterówki z nieużytkowym poddaszem:


Dach będzie, prosty, dwuspadowy, kąt 30stopni, powierzchnia 215m2
Zastanawiam się nad kosztem wiązarów i więźby tradycyjnej.
Porozsylalem zapytania ofertowe, pierwsza odpowiedź to (za wiązary):

17tyś netto bez montażu
24tyś netto z montażem

Rozumiem, że do pierwszej ceny dochodzi 23% VAT, do drugiej 8%

To pierwsza oferta, więc nie mam porównania... Jak oceniacie tę wycenę ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie radzę zastosować wiązary prefabrykowane gdyż to najkorzystniejsze rozwiązanie. Montować je bezpośrednio na wieńcu (kotwić do wieńca) a nie na murłacie. Natomiast odnośnie wyceny to trudno się odnieść do wartości wyrobu natomiast montaż troszeczkę drogi. Dobra cena to 20,- za 1 m2 no ale każda firma ma swoje kalkulacje. Przy jednym wykonawcy do obu pozycji VAT 8% i tytuł faktury: "Za montaż prefabrykowanej więźby dachowej na budynku mieszkalnym.......". Na fakturze powinien być umieszczony stosowny kod PKOB. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gorbag

> Montować je bezpośrednio na wieńcu (kotwić do wieńca) a nie na murłacie.


Wtrącę się jeśli można. Czemu lepiej bezpośrednio na wieńcu? W projekcie mam wiązary na murłacie i jestem ciekawy czy i dlaczego to zmieniać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie zmienić! Wiązar mocujemy do podłoża za pomocą stalowych kątowników ciesielskich po dwa w każdym punkcie mocowania połączone ze sobą przez dolny pas wiązara na przestrzał śrubą M10 i pewna ilością specjalnych gwoździ. Mocując te kątowniki bezpośrednio do wieńca używa się stalowych śrub rozporowych np. Hilti średnicy 10 mm gwarantujących doskonałe trzymanie. Wykonując to połączenie do drewnianej murłaty możemy jedynie zastosować wkręty do drewna z łbem sześciokątnym o średnicy 10 mm i kilka specjalnych gwoździ. Takie trzymanie jest dość nie pewne gdyż wkręcając wkręt dość łatwo go "zamielić". Do tego struktura drewna jest nierównomierna a te elementy pracują na wyrywanie. Struktura profesjonalnie wykonanego żelbetowego wieńca jest jednorodna. Dodatkowo zyskujemy koszt drewna murłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## koka1

> Koncepcja mojego domu, parterówki z nieużytkowym poddaszem:
> 
> 
> Dach będzie, prosty, dwuspadowy, kąt 30stopni, powierzchnia 215m2
> Zastanawiam się nad kosztem wiązarów i więźby tradycyjnej.
> Porozsylalem zapytania ofertowe, pierwsza odpowiedź to (za wiązary):
> 
> 17tyś netto bez montażu
> 24tyś netto z montażem
> ...


Mamy wiązary w naszym wielospadowym, kopertowym dachu o powierzchni ponad 300 m.kw.
Zdecydowaliśmy się na nie z uwagi na zbyt duże rozpiętości (w najdłuższym miejscu ok. 13m). Tradycyjna ciesielska więźba prawdopodobnie finansowo kosztowałaby podobnie, bo rzadko kto chce zabierać się za takie rozpiętości, a wtedy cena idzie w górę. Ich zaletą jest prefabrykacja i bezbłędna suchość. W tym względzie nie zamieniłabym jej na inną więźbę. Montaż trwał 12h. Płaciliśmy tak, jak Andrzej wspominał, i za materiał, i za robociznę ze stawką 8%. Myślę, że najlepiej wziąć profesjonalny montaż od producenta więźby, tylko u Ciebie trochę drogi. Nasza kosztowała (307 m.kw. połaci) 26 tys. brutto, w czym montaż wyniósł 6.500 zł. Jak się zdecydujesz na prefabrykaty, polecam negocjacje cenowe. Mnie udało się ostro ściąć od początkowej wyceny i negocjowałam naraz z dwoma firmami. Zdecydowałam się na tę, która ostatecznie była korzystniejsza  :smile:  A producentów jest wielu i budowy realizują na terenie całego kraju i poza nim.

----------


## koka1

A odpowiadając na pytanie Twego wątku, jak nie masz zbyt wielkich rozpiętości legarów (wiązarów) i przy dachu dwuspadowym z nieużytkowym poddaszem, w którym rozstaw belek może być dowolny, taniej może się okazać więźba ciesielska. Ale zadbaj o to, by była sucha - ostatnio czytałam, że ktoś miał nie lada problem z mokrą i przy słabej wentylacji dachu -pojawiła mu się problem pleśń  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

miałem wkleić koncepcję, ale coś nie wyszło, więc jeszcze raz, razem z widokiem wiązarów:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystko OK. Choć to tylko koncepcja to mam jedno ale. Wiązary szczytowe są niższe bo podtrzymują krokwie szczytowe ale powinny mieć nabitki wyrównujące powierzchnie do wysokości poprzeczek i powinny być przedłużone do okapu inaczej łaty będą w tym polu nie podparte i mogą się uginać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Monsiu

> Mamy wiązary w naszym wielospadowym, kopertowym dachu o powierzchni ponad 300 m.kw.
> Zdecydowaliśmy się na nie z uwagi na zbyt duże rozpiętości (w najdłuższym miejscu ok. 13m). Tradycyjna ciesielska więźba prawdopodobnie finansowo kosztowałaby podobnie, bo rzadko kto chce zabierać się za takie rozpiętości, a wtedy cena idzie w górę. Ich zaletą jest prefabrykacja i bezbłędna suchość. W tym względzie nie zamieniłabym jej na inną więźbę. Montaż trwał 12h. Płaciliśmy tak, jak Andrzej wspominał, i za materiał, i za robociznę ze stawką 8%. Myślę, że najlepiej wziąć profesjonalny montaż od producenta więźby, tylko u Ciebie trochę drogi. Nasza kosztowała (307 m.kw. połaci) 26 tys. brutto, w czym montaż wyniósł 6.500 zł. Jak się zdecydujesz na prefabrykaty, polecam negocjacje cenowe. Mnie udało się ostro ściąć od początkowej wyceny i negocjowałam naraz z dwoma firmami. Zdecydowałam się na tę, która ostatecznie była korzystniejsza  A producentów jest wielu i budowy realizują na terenie całego kraju i poza nim.


witam,

czy możesz polecić wykjonawcę? poproszę o info na priv,dziękuję.

----------


## johana

Czy możesz to doprecyzować?
mam wyceny od kilku renomowanych przedstawicieli systemu wiązarów w technologi mitek i aż zajrzałam z ciekawości w każdej jest murłata.
chcesz powiedzieć, ze wszyscy inżynierowie którzy przygotowali projekt i wycenę proponują klientowi gorsze i droższe rozwiązanie? czy może jedno i drugie ma swoje za i przeciw? bede wdzięczna za rozwinięcie tematu murłaty przy wiązarach
chętnie zaoszczędzę, ale jakoś nie mam przekonania i odwagi zmieniać coś co widzę potwierdzają wszystkie firmy




> Zdecydowanie zmienić! Wiązar mocujemy do podłoża za pomocą stalowych kątowników ciesielskich po dwa w każdym punkcie mocowania połączone ze sobą przez dolny pas wiązara na przestrzał śrubą M10 i pewna ilością specjalnych gwoździ. Mocując te kątowniki bezpośrednio do wieńca używa się stalowych śrub rozporowych np. Hilti średnicy 10 mm gwarantujących doskonałe trzymanie. Wykonując to połączenie do drewnianej murłaty możemy jedynie zastosować wkręty do drewna z łbem sześciokątnym o średnicy 10 mm i kilka specjalnych gwoździ. Takie trzymanie jest dość nie pewne gdyż wkręcając wkręt dość łatwo go "zamielić". Do tego struktura drewna jest nierównomierna a te elementy pracują na wyrywanie. Struktura profesjonalnie wykonanego żelbetowego wieńca jest jednorodna. Dodatkowo zyskujemy koszt drewna murłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

Bo do murłaty lepiej kręci się cokolwiek  :big tongue: 
jeśli nie planuje się super ociepleń to "zwykłe krokwie są tańsze  :big tongue:

----------


## Jan P.

Ja u siebie mam  wiązary bezpośrednio do wieńca. 12 lat wszystko ok. Jedyna wada to brak stryszku , a przydałby się na różne graty. Jan.

----------


## fotohobby

Ponieważ to ja rozpocząłem temat, a właśnie wczoraj podpisałem umowę na produkcję i montaż wiązarów (system Mitek), to wtrącę trzy słowa.
1. Cena - za konstrukcję pod dwuspadowy dach o pow 190 m2 ( budynek 15x9) płacę 17200zl + 8%VAT
    Mam wygospodarowany stryszek o powierzchni 7x3 m i wysokości ok 1.8m na calej tej powierzchni.
    Dodatkowo załapałem się na promocję "łaty i kontrłaty w cenie"
2. Transport, montaż i dźwig w cenie. Montaż do kotew w wieńcu.
3. Gwarancja 5 lat, drewno c24 lub c30, certyfikowane, ponoć szwedzkie  :wink: , wilgotność 18%

Biorąc pod uwagę cenę materiału na więźbę i strop drewniany (12m3), a także roboziznę za ich wykonanie, ta oferta nie jest droższa.
Plysem jest to, że drewno jest na pewno bardziej suche, niż w wypadku tarcicy na więźbę i nie będzie się odkształcało po położeniu pokrycia.

----------


## מרכבה

> Plysem jest to, że drewno jest na pewno bardziej suche, niż w wypadku tarcicy na więźbę i nie będzie się odkształcało po położeniu pokrycia.


 Yes Yes Yes  :smile: 
I dobrze szybko zbudują też się liczy  :smile: 
Podałem że takie prostek krokwie są tanie... bo są kiedy drewno za m^3 jest po 600zł  :big grin:  tylko mokre jak diabli ...

Tylko patrząc na projekty to się coś po przewracało ...
mam dom co stoi od 1938 roku więźba z okrąglaków jodłowych plus "ściągi" tzw jętki jak kto woli przykryta blachą ... rozpiętość w osiach 8m kąt 30st 
A śniegu nie raz nie dwa widział ponad 1m takie miejsce ...  bez płatwi tylko bezpośrednio na ostatniej belce tworzącej ścianę ... można nazwać kolankową ...

Pod prosty dach bez izolacji nie trzeba bardziej kombinować krokiew 7x14 jest ok...
Jako że u mnie izolacja przybrała rozmiary niebotyczne to mam ramy kratowe 
i 850 mm izolacji  :big tongue: 

a strych pod zwykłym dachem był by wielki ... coś za coś 
tu masz strop odraz też się liczy  :big grin: 
o taka mniemanologia  :big grin:

----------


## G*anbu

Moim zaniem murłata jest niezbędną. Po pierwsze pozwala zniwelować nierówności, a po drugie jeżeli jest zamocowana na kotwy chemiczne i do niej jest zamocowany wiązar za pomocą wkrętów to nie ma szans aby coś się wydarzyło. Jedyna wada to brak poddasza.

----------


## johana

ja nadal jednak nie rozumiem, proszę isę nie denerwować  :smile:  ale co ma murłata do poddasza, mam wyceny konstrukcji z poddaszem i bez (bez trochę tańsza o jakieś 2 tyś) ale obie wersje na murłatach.
Na ten moment dach klasyczna koperta bez żadnych dodatków ok 300m2 ceny bardzo zbliżone ze wszystkim (transport, montaż) do zapłaty w granicach 26-29 brutto, na razie bez targowania czekam jeszcze na dwie oferty.

możecie mi wyliczyć wszystkie różnice z murłatą i bez ewentualnie co mam przygotować w wieńcy żeby potem było dobrze, o co chodzi z tym ociepleniem planuję dość duże ściana 20 styro strop 40 wełna czy to mi w czymś przeszkadzać będzie?
Jesli murłaty zbędne to super 2 tyś w kieszeni, ale czy to wpływa na zmianę konstrukcji wiązarów? i jakie inne różnice będą dla nas, kształt? wysokość podbitki? bo rozumiem że wtedy dach leży koło 15cm niżej tak? może trzeba trochę ścianę powyższyć żeby nie zmienić proporcji budynku?

Bede wdzięczna za łopatologiczne wytłumaczenie problemu  :smile:  z góry dziękuję

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie murłaty są zbędne a mocowanie do nich mniej trwałe (realna możliwość tzw. "zamielenia" wkręta)  niż do żelbetowego wieńca. Murłata nie może być lekarstwem na źle wykonany wieniec. Niedokładności wieńca niwelujemy podkładając stalowe podkładki (blaszki) pod wiązar. Wiązar mocujemy przy pomocy kątowych łączników i stalowych śrub rozporowych np. Hilti. Niestety trzeba trochę tych otworów wywiercić stąd te murłaty bo szybciej a do tego jeszcze zarobek na materiale (wartość murłaty). Ot i cała tajemnica stosowania murłat. Oczywiście murłata nie ma nic wspólnego ze stryszkiem. Na etapie projektowania wiązarów należy poinformować firmę, że chce się mieć stryszek a firma bez większego problemu odpowiednio zaprojektuje kratownicę. Ja mam u siebie wiązary i mam dość duży strych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## przemek323

Witam Wszystkich, dostałem wycenę konstrukcji prefabrykowanej.Mam dach 290m kw,dach kopertowy z wykuszami i krokwie będą wystawać za ściany będą zdobione przez firmę która mi stawia konstrukcję . Wycena to 27.000 zł brutto,będę miał na murłacie .i pomieszczenie też będzie na poddaszu 2,5 m na 7 m długię !Będe bacznie obserwował forum i te posty i jeśli bede mógł to coś doradzę !!! :smile: )) pozdrawiam
 :smile:  :smile:

----------


## mrose

Ja też się zastanawiam nad prefabrykowanymi wiązarami. Ale nie wiem co wybrać. 
Wariant 1 : strop żelbetowy - wyniesie mnie jakieś 27 tyś i tradycyjna więźba robiona na budowie, czy 
wariant 2 : więźba prefabrykowana ( czekam na wyceny) i strop...no i tu się pojawia pytanie : przy takiej prefabrykowanej więźbie po prostu układa się karton gips na ruszczcie? I co, to jest mój strop?
A czemu przy tradycyjnej więźbie nie robi się takiego lekkiego stropu? Ze względu na niedokładność i słabą sztywność takiej konstrukcji?
Dodatkowo mi konstruktor-projektant mojego dachu mi powiedział, że jak zrobię sobie żelbecik to jednak zupełnie inna sztywność i nic mi nie popęka, a taki karton-gips może popękać. Dodam że mój dach jest kopertowy, ma jakieś 220 m2 i kąt nachylenia 17st.
Co radzicie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wiązar prefabrykowany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dino777

wiem, ale coś za coś, albo świecisz bo chcesz tam posiedzieć albo inwestujesz wcześniej w okna, do tego też zrobiłem dlatego okna nad garażem gdzie nei będzie stropu tylko bezpośrednio dach teraz jak wchodzę to wiem, ze to dobry wybór zastanawiam się czy aby o jedno nei za mało  :big grin:

----------


## korek93p

> Możesz ale musisz zrobić projekt więźby.


mam już pozwolenie na budowę jak zrobię ten projekt to będę musiał jeszcze raz zgłosić do starostwa? ile może kosztować taki projekt?strop drewniany może być tradycyjnej więźbie?

----------


## fotohobby

Zgłaszać nie musisz, projekt kilkaset złotych, strop może być drewniany , ale wówczas projekt  też odpowiednio droższy.

----------


## dino777

projektant, który robi Ci adaptacje niech tez to ogarnie

----------


## winston

> Rozmawiałem z ludźmi,którzy są w branży budowlanej, i nie zdecydowali się na taki dach. A jeśli został utworzony taki temat, czyli jest jakiś problem. Dostalem oferty z 4 firm montujących wiązary, Jestem z woj. Lubuskiego firmy to -wiązary Lisiewicz- wiazary Lewandowski-firma Drewform i przedsiebiorstwo Partner(o której już są w tym temacie negatywne opinie). Kazda z tych firm przedstawiła propozycje wykonania i montażu krytycznie opisywane na forum ( murłaty rozstaw 100cm itd.) Jestem całkowicie zielony w tym temacie dlatego proszę was o pomoc w wyborze najlepszego rozwiazanie do mojego dachu. Dach jest kopertowy w miare duzy 325m2. ceny podane przez te firmy to od 20tys do 27 tys za same wiązary netto oczywiście. Planuje mały stryszek i w nim chciałbym umieścić zbiornik na wodę około 300l, i na dachu zamontować solary. Nazwa projektu to NELA. Moze już ktoś taki dach na wiązarach robił?


My rozpoczęliśmy budowę domu parterowego Acapulco z pracowni Słoneczne Domy we wrześniu i nie miałem cienia wątpliwości od samego początku, że bedzie więźba prefabrykowana. Dom parterowy powierzchnia dachu 270m2 poniewaz zmienialiśmy kąt nachylenia z 20 na 25 stopni. Po negocjacjach z kilkoma firmami podpisaliśmy umowę w listopadzie . Koszt całkowity brutto z montażem 26tys. Zaczynaliśmy rozmowę od 27800 . Więźba jest już gotowa w styczniu montaż. Za wyborem przemawiały nie tylko koszty ale i czas . W przypadku tradycyjnej więźby: Kantowizna 11,5 m3 (10tys) robocizna 9tys materiały 1900zł razem dawało to koszt około 22tys. do tego musiałbym ułożyć strop teriva Belki i gary 12 tys, beton z pompą 18m3ok 4tys stemple 800zł plus gwoździe deski itp 300zł co daje ok 18 tys. Reasumując 18 tys strop +22 tys tradycyjna więźba circa about 40 tys zł. 40-26=14 tys mniej za prefabrykat więźby.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo rzeczowe uzasadnienie. Do tego brak sił rozporowych na ściany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dino777

> My rozpoczęliśmy budowę domu parterowego Acapulco z pracowni Słoneczne Domy we wrześniu i nie miałem cienia wątpliwości od samego początku, że bedzie więźba prefabrykowana. Dom parterowy powierzchnia dachu 270m2 poniewaz zmienialiśmy kąt nachylenia z 20 na 25 stopni. Po negocjacjach z kilkoma firmami podpisaliśmy umowę w listopadzie . Koszt całkowity brutto z montażem 26tys. Zaczynaliśmy rozmowę od 27800 . Więźba jest już gotowa w styczniu montaż. Za wyborem przemawiały nie tylko koszty ale i czas . W przypadku tradycyjnej więźby: Kantowizna 11,5 m3 (10tys) robocizna 9tys materiały 1900zł razem dawało to koszt około 22tys. do tego musiałbym ułożyć strop teriva Belki i gary 12 tys, beton z pompą 18m3ok 4tys stemple 800zł plus gwoździe deski itp 300zł co daje ok 18 tys. Reasumując 18 tys strop +22 tys tradycyjna więźba circa about 40 tys zł. 40-26=14 tys mniej za prefabrykat więźby.


Trochę bezsensowne porównanie licząc strop nie drewniany mi wyszło taniej niż prefabrykaty

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro tak to przedstaw te wyliczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dino777

@winston napisał: do tego musiałbym ułożyć strop teriva Belki i gary 12 tys, beton z pompą 18m3ok 4tys stemple 800zł plus gwoździe deski itp 300zł co daje ok 18 tys.

 :big grin:  
czyli źle liczy bo z prefabrykatami dostał drewniany strop i taki powinien liczyć. 
też chciałem prefabrykaty i nei jestem ich przeciwnikiem, ale taniej wyszła tradycyjna więźba, cieśla półtora dnia zrobił więźbę, dach około 420m2  :big grin:  czyli nie mały jak na małą parterówkę  :big grin:  czyli twierdzenie o długim czasie wykonania jest znowu błędne,  do tego mam sporo miejsca  :big grin:  na górze 
drewno na więźbę, strop, dach pod dachówkę  do tego deski na szalunki to cena około 22000zł

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... cieśla półtora dnia zrobił więźbę, dach około 420m2


Chyba zmontował więźbę wyciętą na hali?
Wracając do meritum źle zrozumiałeś "winstona" bo on napisał, że gdyby robił więźbę tradycyjną to  musiałby  wykonać strop a w przypadku prefabrykowanego wiązara nie ma takiej potrzeby. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dino777

> Chyba zmontował więźbę wyciętą na hali?
> Wracając do meritum źle zrozumiałeś "winstona" bo on napisał, że gdyby robił więźbę tradycyjną to  musiałby  wykonać strop a w przypadku prefabrykowanego wiązara nie ma takiej potrzeby. Pozdrawiam.


no widzisz, chyba chodzi o to jakimi fachowcami człowiek się otacza  :big grin:  też nei mogłem uwierzyć tak samo jak gość z hurtowni i wiele innych osób, ale tak to wygląda  :big grin:  rozpoczął w poniedziałek byłem i widziałem co robili we wtorek około 13 przyjechałem zobaczyć jak to wygląda i się rozliczyć a ich już nie było  :big grin:  w tym czasie powstała więźba i strop drewniany bo pomogli moim budowlańcom poukładać  :big grin:  

a wracając do meritum, dlatego pytałem dlaczego liczy inny strop niż drewniany?? bo taki dostaje w prefabrykacie??

zrozum, nie jestem wrogiem prefabrykaty, jak byłby porównywalnie cenowo to pewnie bym w to wszedł  :big grin:

----------


## dino777

tak abyśmy nei bili piany o czas wykonania takiej więźby  :big grin:  daje zdjęcia są datowane  :big grin:  nie mam powodu aby to zmieniać  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na szczęście mamy w czym wybierać i każdy może dokonać takiego wyboru jaki uważa za słuszny i ekonomiczny dla swojego domu. Ty masz więźbę bardzo elegancko wykonaną, widać dokładność i staranność a do tego masz masz porządek na budowie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dino777

też byłem zdziwiony, ze tak może wyglądać budowa  :big grin:  ale nigdy nic się nie walało zawsze posprzątane po każdym dniu pracy, ekipa to 4 ludzi gdzie 2 murowało pierwsza łopata wbita 13.04 a 10.07 był już pokryty dachem  :big grin:  no ale o nich trzeba dość wcześnie zabiegać  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie firmy warto polecać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## winston

> Trochę bezsensowne porównanie licząc strop nie drewniany mi wyszło taniej niż prefabrykaty


Czytaj ze zrzumieniem Kolego. Ja liczyłem strop teriva a nie drewniany. Podaj w takim razie swoje wyliczenia wtedy podejmiemy dyskusję rzeczową.

----------


## dino777

a dostałeś drewniany i taki trzeba było liczyć, mi wyszło taniej, chciałem prefabrykaty ale niestety poległy  przy porównaniu  :big grin:  kosztów

----------


## winston

> tak abyśmy nei bili piany o czas wykonania takiej więźby  daje zdjęcia są datowane  nie mam powodu aby to zmieniać


Gratuluję wyboru ale jak widzisz sam. Ściany kolankowe , słupy w nich, wieniec na scianach kolankowych, które musiałeś robić a ja nie  Ściany wewnętrzne nośne i ławy pod nimi..... to jeszcze policz to tego ja już tego nie opisałem ile na tym zostawiłem w kieszenie . W moim domu nie wylałem 24mb ław  tyleż samo ścian fundamentowych 3 belek ukrytych o długości w sumie 8mb(w stropie) 3 podciągów o łącznej długości12mb i wieńca na tych ścianach nośnych wewnętrznych, których nie musiałem robić 2 słupów podpierającch podciąg Teraz następna rzecz dla mnie naistotniejsza . Kolejny domek buduję sam ale na dachy zawsze biorę ekipę i płacę może drożej ale biorę fakturę. Nic na gębę.I teraz dopiero policz jak to wychodzi ile zaoszczędzone masz albo nadpłacone. Poza tym dodatkowo wykonanie projektu stropu drewnianego też nie kosztuje 100zł a każda złotówka jest ważna.
Na poddaszu mam stryszek o powierzchni 40m2 od razu zaprojektowany w fabryce wiązarów. Mógł być większy ale nie potrzeba nam az tak dużego.
Myślę też stopień skomplikowania kształtu dachu też ma wpływ  Jak widziałem to masz dach kopertowy u mnie jest wielospadowy i na dwóch różnych poziomach co też ma wpływ na cenę no i przede wszystkim wykonawca więźby. Konkurencja jest dzisiaj . Ja 8 lat temu jak budowałem dom dla synów już wtedy chciałem postawić prefabrykat w domu z poddaszem użytkowym ale tylko jedna firma we Włocławku robiła takie cuda i ceny mieli zaporowe. Na obecny dom wysyłałem zapytanie ofertowe do 12 firm przy założeniu dokładnie takich samych oczekiwań i parametrów - powieliłem za każdym razem to samo zapytanie i ceny kształtowały się od max 36500 do min 28000 brutto z montażem. Może pytałeś nie tu gdzie trzeba. Dla przykładu jedna z firm zaproponowała cenę 32500 z rozstawem wiązarów 110cm a ostatecznie mam rozstaw 90 cm za rzeczone wcześnie 2600 z montażem brutto.

----------


## dino777

każdy ma swoje liczenie, słupy są dlatego, bo nad garażem nie mogło być stropu bo zamiast kanału będzie podnośnik  
też mam f-rę  :big grin:  to nie altanka tylko poważna inwestycja  :big grin:  
fajnie, ze wygospodarowałeś tyle miejsca przy prefabrykatach, ja miałem mniej do tego zawalone boki a sa mi one potrzebne do rekuperatora i innych spraw, które nei wymagają dużo miejsca ale jednak je zajmują  :big grin:  

to rozumiem, że masz tylko fundament po zewnętrznej??

----------


## winston

http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Artyk...EKCIE-ACAPULCO
Oprócz ściany nośnej wewnętrznej , która biegnie od garażu do łazienki Nr9 wszystkie ściany , ławy i wieńce na tym rzucie narysowane na grubo zostały niewybudowane jako nośne tylko jako działowe. To tak dla poglądu zamieściłem.

----------


## dino777

a ściany wewnętrzne na czym stawiasz?? ja trochę więcej zapłaciłem za fundament ale piasek mam zrównany i na ty,m wylana jest jeszcze płyta zbrojona po cąłości i ze ścianami wewnętrznymi  to mogę sobie łazić jak chce  :big grin:  

w sumie dobrze, że napisałeś to co wyżej bo wynika z tego, że kwestia więźby tradycyjna/prefabrykat powinna byc podjęta przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty  :big grin:  i do tego zaadoptowany projekt

----------


## winston

> każdy ma swoje liczenie, słupy są dlatego, bo nad garażem nie mogło być stropu bo zamiast kanału będzie podnośnik  
> też mam f-rę  to nie altanka tylko poważna inwestycja  
> fajnie, ze wygospodarowałeś tyle miejsca przy prefabrykatach, ja miałem mniej do tego zawalone boki a sa mi one potrzebne do rekuperatora i innych spraw, które nei wymagają dużo miejsca ale jednak je zajmują  
> 
> to rozumiem, że masz tylko fundament po zewnętrznej??


Fundament po zewnętrznej i jedna ściana nośna w srodku domu ta oddzielająca część dzienną z łazienkami od korytarza z sypialniami.

----------


## dino777

czyli za wiele nie zmieniłeś, ja mam ten projekt -> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2218,0,0.htm

----------


## winston

Braliśmy pod uwagę "Znanego" ale strony świata na działce nam nie pasowały mimo, że działka jest duża.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jacku,  ja mam wiązary na dachu kopertowym i jeszcze w kształcie L, też ok 300m, zamawiałam w partnerze. Montowany jednak był nie przez partnera, a przez ekipę SSO, dodatkowo wzmocniliśmy konstrukcję i wydzieliliśmy sobie stryszek ok 50mkw. Drewno było dobrej jakości bo też gdzieś trafiłam na  złą opinię na forum i chciałam się upewnić. Dach może i wygląda licho-zapałkowo ale  liczony był przez konstruktora z firmy partner i zatwierdzony przez naszego zaprzyjaźnionego konstruktora. Ma dać radę. Dach właśnie jest kryty dachówką  a miarodajną opinię to można by wystawić po iluś tam latach użytkowania, a nie na gorąco po montażu no chyba, że kiepskie drewno lub montaż niezgodny ze sztuką ale to już inna inszość.


Mam pytanie - deskowałaś dach pod dachówkę ? 

Przebijam się przez forum i jedni deskują pod dachówkę inni nie deskują, a ja właśnie stoję przed wyborem...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to wybierz! Tak albo tak. Ja radzę deskować lub płyta OSB i papa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

Wczoraj sonie skalkulowlem i patrzac na ceny w moim rejonie deskowanie wyjdzie mnie okolo 13k zl. To duzo zwazywszy na to ze nie widze  zalet deskowania poza bezpieczenstwem zwiazanym z sytuacja losowa typu grad i popekana dachowka czy cos w tym stylu. Panie Andrzeju jakie mamy jeszcze zalety deskowania dachu ? Za 13k to ja kupie dachowke na caly dom...

----------


## kamil2k3

Miałem podobny dylemat i odpuszczam deskowanie przy dachówce wiele nie zdziała do tego mam poddasze nieużytkowe więc tym bardziej.
To taki lekki przerost formy nad treścią nie zaszkodzi ale też wiele nie pomoże.
A 13 k to już na pewno bym za to nie zapłacił ....

----------


## mariober

deskowanie usztywni wam dachy i przedłuży jego żywotność - jak ktoś widział jak dach wygląda  po 30 latach   deskowany i niedeskowany to zrozumie o czym mówię - płyta czy deska i papa to dodatkowe zabezpieczenie i spokojna głowa .

----------


## kamil2k3

To jest powtarzane ale niczym nie udowodnione przeświadczenie.
Twierdzisz, że łaty i kontrłaty dachu nie usztywnią ? ? ?
Co do żywotności to raczej klasa drewna i jego dobre zabezpieczenie da lepszy efekt niż więcej desek i obciążenia na dachu bez takiego zabezpieczenia (impregnacji czy 4 strony strug) Druga sprawa czy ktoś buduje dla siebie czy dla wnuków.

Ogólnie każdy robi jak uważa, ale nie mówicie, że dach bez deskowania nie jest sztywny czy że nie wytrzyma 30 lat bo to zwykłe kłamstwo jest.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...nie mówicie, że dach bez deskowania nie jest sztywny czy że nie wytrzyma 30 lat bo to zwykłe kłamstwo jest.


A jakie Ty masz doświadczenie w tej kwestii, że tak autorytatywnie nazywasz to "zwykłym kłamstwem"? Znasz dach, na którym folia jest użytkowana 30 lat i do tego pod dachówką? Każdy w budowie swojego domu może podjąć takie decyzje jakie uzna za słuszne i nie musi z nich tłumaczyć. Warto aby te decyzje podejmować po rozważeniu wszystkich argumentów. To, że ja czy wielu innych zaleca stosowanie papy jako krycia wstępnego wcale nie oznacza, że każdy tak musi wykonać swój dach. Nie ma też żadnej potrzeby aby takie rady nazywać "zwykłym kłamstwem". Życzę wszystkim podejmowania przemyślanych i trafnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

I otoz to. Szukam wlasnie trafnej decyzji wiec rozpatruje argumeny za i przeciw. Co do folii pod dachowka - jest paroprzepuszczalna to wiem, ale czy przy dobrze polozonej dachowce pelni jeszcze jakas funkcje? Desscz przeeciez po nej nie bedzie plynal, poddasze mam praktycznie neuzytkowe ( jeden maly struych 12 m2) ktory bedzie graciarnia. 
W przypadku plyty osb - czym najlepej zaiprefnowac i jaka dac grubosc plyty ? W tym przypadku moze bym to sam wykonal.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To, że folia jest paroprzepuszczalna to tylko dodatkowa jej funkcja. Podstawową funkcją krycia wstępnego jest zagwarantowanie 100% szczelności dachu. Gdyby dachówka czy inne pokrycie było szczelne to krycie wstępne byłoby zbyteczne. Krycie wstępne odprowadza skropliny z topniejącego nawianego pod pokrycie śniegu, czasami resztki wody z nawianego deszczu (bardzo nie wiele) oraz wodę z przecieku w wyniku awarii pokrycia. Papa pełni te sama funkcje ale nie przepuszcza pary wodnej stąd konieczność zapewnienia skutecznej wentylacji warstwy izolacji cieplnej. Papa wymaga też stabilnego podkładu czyli pełnego deskowania może być nawet grubość 19 mm lub np. płyty OSB może być grubość np. 12 mm. Przy montażu płyt OSB wskazane jest zastosowanie spinek "H". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

Ok rozumiem. Czyli lepiej deskowac ewentualnie plyta osb + oczywiscie papa i mamy spokoj ze nic niespodziewanego nie powinno sie wydarzyc. Co powinienem wiedziec jesli chcialbym sie zabrac za pokrycie plyta osb sam ? Dylatacja plyt poprzez te laczniki H to juz doczytalem. Cos oprocz tego ? Dach mam kopertowy, kat 25 stopni. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Montaż płyt poziomo, kolejne warstwy na "mijankę". Połączenia pionowe mogą wystąpić w dowolnym miejscu.Płyty w miejscach tych połączeń łączyć paskami płyty OSB szerokości 10~12 cm z zachodzeniem na niższą i wyższa warstwę ~15 cm. Połączenia skręcać krótkimi (30~35 mm) wkrętami do drewna. Przy takim wykonaniu odpady się minimalizują. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

Dziękuje za informację. Przetrawie sobię wszystko, przeliczę i albo dam komus zarobić albo zrobię to sam. Jednak na 99% będę deskował. Nie chciałbym za 5 lat żałować decyzji ze przyoszczędziłem na dachu i mam z tego jakieś problemy.

----------


## kamil2k3

@Andrzej Wilhelmi 
Zacytowałeś fragment i zmieniłeś znaczenie tego co ja napisałem po co takie coś robić bo nie rozumiem ?
A napisałem dokładnie to samo co Ty aby każdy robił tak jak uważa za słuszne i nie neguję deskowania, a kłamstwem nazywam to, że dach nie jest sztywny kiedy nie ma deskowania bo widziałem takie dachy na samych łatach i są sztywne skoro ktoś mówi że nie to dla mnie po prostu kłamie lub widział jakieś badziewie, co do tego czy wytrzyma folia 30 lat fakt nie wiem dlatego o folii nie pisałem tylko o impregnacji drewna ale mniejsza nie mam czasu i chęci na jakieś potyczki na forum pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tu nie chodzi o żadne potyczki tylko twoje stwierdzenie, że inny punkt widzenia niż Twój jest kłamstwem. Po prostu zacytowałem fragment z Twojej wypowiedzi i do niego się odniosłem. Rozważania o sztywności dachu dotyczą dachu dwuspadowego bez płatwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

Panie Andrzeju,

Dostałem porównywalne oferty od burkietowicza i z WPW Invest z Łodzi. Siedzi Pan w temacie dłużej niż ja, zna Pan na pewno opinie o firmach. Kogo by Pan wybrał ?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Moja odpowiedź z pewnością nie będzie obiektywna bo od lat współpracuję z firmą WPW Invest. Obie firmy godne uwagi ale sugeruję WPW Invest. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Brunoxp

wracając do meritum tematu, Dom zx11- 130m2 dachu dwuspadowego + garaż ok50m2 dach jednospadowy
Zamówiłem wiązary ze Szczekocin z firmy Aldach.
Cena z projektem zastępczym i transportem oraz dodatkami(taśmy,kotwy, kątowniki) bez montażu =10800 brutto
Jakość bez zarzutu: drewno C24 szwedzkie, suche, strugane, impregnowane - wszystkie wiązary proste. Rozstaw co 90cm
Montaż samodzielny bo waga jednego wiązara nie przekraczała 80kg- zajął nam, laikom 2 dni(2 kobiety i 2 mężczyzn).

W projekcie domu miałem więźbę tradycyjna o belce o dużym przekroju, więźba była jętkowa czyli rozpierająca ściany natomiast obecna po przeprojektowaniu już nie -sila działająca na ściany skierowana jest w dol a nie na boki(w moim przypadku ściana kolankowa ma wysokość pełnego pietra + wieniec, zero pionowych słupków żelbetowych)- 
wycena z lokalnego tartaku: impregnowana, mokra tarcica ponad 6000.Gdy spytałem o suche drewno to pani z uśmiechem powiedziała: wyschnie panu na dachu, wszyscy tak robią. Powiedziała tez ze gdybym zamówił u nich suszone drewno to belki byłyby powykrzywiane /poskręcane i nie wziąłbym wszystkiego.


Podsumowanie wad i zalet w moim przypadku:
zalety:
-dokładność wykonania i powtarzalność każdego wiązara - dekarze podczas montażu lat i kontrlat niewiele mieli do wyrównywania 
-lekka konstrukcja, umożliwiająca samodzielny montaz
-krotki czas montażu(postawilibyśmy w jeden dzień ale trochę wiało)
-sucha nie skręcająca sie więźba co w przypadku domu o standardzie pasywnym ma znaczenie(brak pracy więźby i rozszczelnień)
-zmniejszenie przekroju więźby z 16x8 do 14,5x4 znacząco zmniejsza mostek termiczny w okolicy okapu(30cm dl)

wady:
-wysoka cena zakupu ale brak kosztów ciesli  :smile:

----------


## Waga 13

Witam, mam pytanie w temacie. Czy pod blachodachówkę należy kłaść papę na deskowaniu czy też folię bez deskowania? Nie pytam o koszty ale o efekt i bezpieczeństwo? ( m.in. izolację od hałasu oraz żeby było ciepło i nie przeciekało). Właśnie stoimy przed decyzją i proszę o poradę.

http://www.googleadservices.com/page...z-maly-WRP1480

----------


## Magda2016

Dzień dobry. Przejrzałam wątek, ale pozwolę sobie zapytać:* polećcie proszę firmę od wiązarów* (taką od A do Z).
Dom nie wielki, pow. dachu 170m2. I w projekcie wiązary  :smile: 
Najtańszą ofertę jaką dostałam, opiewa na niecałe 17 tys.

----------


## Limfocyt

Witam. Chciałbym zejść z kosztów budowy i wyeliminować ściany nośne w środku domu i zrobić kratownicę. Plusem jest też od razu podłoga Jednocześnie nie chcę rezygnować z poddasza. Zrobiłem takie szkice wiązarów i chciałbym zapytać was o opinie czy takie wiązary mają rację bytu?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli chcesz "zejść z kosztów budowy" to nie  :wink: 

O ile ten pierwszy po poszerzeniu wykratowania na skrajach byłby do zrobienia w rozsądnej cenie, to ten drugi raczej nie

----------


## Baka890

> W projekcie domu miałem więźbę tradycyjna o belce o dużym przekroju, więźba była jętkowa czyli rozpierająca ściany natomiast obecna po przeprojektowaniu już nie -sila działająca na ściany skierowana jest w dol a nie na boki(w moim przypadku ściana kolankowa ma wysokość pełnego pietra + wieniec, zero pionowych słupków


Brunoxp mozesz wytlumaczyc jak przeprojektowali ci dach ze sily dzialaja w dol a nie rozpieraja? Chodzi o to ze podparles je na stropie czy jest jakis inny sposob na to?
Konstrukcje zostawiles jetkowa?

----------


## marcuso86

Czy w tym domku
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...FaMW0wodXIgNHg
 jest możliwość zastosowania tradycyjnej więźby zamiast wiązarów? Czy jakiś projektant mi to zaprojektuje czy nie ma szans ze względu na rozpietości?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zawsze jest możliwość wykonania więźby tradycyjnej. Może się tylko okazać, że takie rozwiązanie będzie bardziej kosztowne a nawet znacznie kosztowniejsze od wiązarów prefabrykowanych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dzadrozna

Witajcie

jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum i zaczynam przygodę z budową domu. Obecnie na tapecie jest temat dachu i tu zaczynają się wątpliwości. Pani architekt zaproponowała żeby utrzymać taką formę domu jaka jest (brak słupów podtrzymujących strop) proponuje nam więźbę z firmy Moderdach.

Otrzymałam dzisiaj wstępną wycenę i wydaje się spora: 18900zł z robocizną ale bez obicia płytą OSB.
Uwaga: wycena nie obejmuje kosztu materiałów i robocizny wykonania obicia wiązara szczytowego od zewnątrz płytą OSB3.



Czy macie doświadczenie w temacie więżb czy to jest wysoka wycena czy raczej standardowa jak na taki dach?

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co można powiedzieć skoro nie wiadomo jaki masz dach? Prześlij projekt do innej firmy wykonującej prefabrykowane wiązary a będziesz miał porównanie. Taśmy stężające zbyteczne i murłaty też. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## admiralbar

To może ja coś dorzucę od siebie - będzie rozeznanie w cenach.
Dach 320m2, parterówka 200m2 pow zabudowy  (chyba 19mx10,5m), wiązary ze stryszkiem ceny netto ok 28 do 30 tys na gotowo. 
 środku budynku nie mam ścian nośnych, ani podciągów. Przyznam, że patrząc na ceny troche mi mięknie rurka i zastanawiam się czy nie trzeba było robić ścian  nośnych i podciągów i robić strop drewniany, ew terrive + więźbę bo cena nie byłaby dużo wyższa

----------


## Michook

też bym był za więzarem.

----------


## jacentyy

Akurat w tym miesiącu się zarejstrowałaś, masz na koncie jeden post i tak znikąd szczerze chcesz się z nami podzielić opinią na temat w/w firmy?
Nie znami te numery Bruner....

----------


## ag2a

A co sądzicie o takiej konstrukcji. Drewno C24 45mm

----------


## Viniu

Admiralbar, ja bym się nie zastanawiał, tylko trwał przy pierwszej myśli i wyborze. Ja robiłem projekt indywidualny i od razu założyłem, że nie będzie w środku żadnych ścian nośnych wewnętrznych, żadnych słupów podpierających podciągi i stropu lanego. Tez będę miał parterówkę niemalże w kwadracie p.u. 132m2 i tez robię tylko cztery ściany po obrysie i wiązary. Doliczająć koszt ławy fundamentowej, ściany fundamentowej, ściany nośnej, stropów żelbetowych, więźby ciesielskiej z pewnością nie wyszłoby to taniej. 

U mnie wycena wygląda tak: powierzchnia dachu 220m, kąt 35st, plus zadaszenie strefy wejściowej 2x3,6m, z wygospodarowanym strychem 46m2 (obciążenie 100kg/m2) wyszło 18 netto z montażem (8%VAT) czyli 19440zł. Tradycyjne rozwiązanie z pewnością wyszłoby droższe...

Jedynie co mnie martwi to rozpiętość w osiach po 100cm, ale liczył to konstruktor więc się nie wymądrzam...

----------


## admiralbar

> A co sądzicie o takiej konstrukcji. Drewno C24 45mm


dokladnie co mamy sadzic ??? Czy na glowe nie spadnie, czy tanio, czy szybko czy co ?

----------


## gorbag

> Jedynie co mnie martwi to rozpiętość w osiach po 100cm, ale liczył to konstruktor więc się nie wymądrzam...


Mam osiowo w większości 110 cm, a tam gdzie omijamy podwójny komin nawet więcej. To o czym nikt mi nie powiedział, a sam też nie pomyślałem, to ewentualnie większe przekroje łat przy tym rozstawie. Mimo wszystko po ponad 4 latach na razie nie widać żeby wyłaziły jakieś fale na dachówce.
Dopytaj o przekrój łat.

----------


## RafałT

Witam,
Mam pytanie do Pana Andrzeja. Mam dach o rozpiętości 8m jednospadowy na budynku gospodarczym. Zamiast desek myslalem polozyc plyty OSB 18mm zeby bylo szybciej i tu pojawia sie problem jak rozlozyc wiązary żeby odpady były jak najmniejsze? Wdg mnie powinny być co 83cm i mamy zerowy odpad w zalozeniu ze plyta OSB ma 250 cm. Wybor padł na OSB ponieważ na dachu bedzie papa a nie chce zeby z czasem bylo widać deski.i pytanie czy jak zrobie takie male przerwy to mi tych wiązarów nie wyjdzie od groma i znow cena za wiązary pojdzie ostro w góre? Jakaś mądra rada żeby bylo szybko i dobrze?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To bardzo dobry rozstaw. Do tego płyty na mijankę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dedert

> Zawsze jest możliwość wykonania więźby tradycyjnej. Może się tylko okazać, że takie rozwiązanie będzie bardziej kosztowne a nawet znacznie kosztowniejsze od wiązarów prefabrykowanych. Pozdrawiam.


Czy oszczędność na wiązarach prefabrykowanych to tylko robocizna? Sam materiał jest droższy? Orientuje się ktoś czy dla dachów skomplikowanych wielospadowych z lukarnami można zastosować prefabrykowane wiązary i czy w przypadku stropu lanego również?

----------


## Andrzej733

Cieśle nie bardzo schodzą z  ceny przy wiązarach (chyba że dach dwu dwuspadowy).Dorabianie dachu poza wiązarami  zajmuje czas

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro są lukarny to poddasze użytkowe. nie ma zatem sensu stosowania wiązarów prefabrykowanych. Podobnie rzecz się ma gdy jest strop tradycyjny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawnook

Witam,
Czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć na temat firmy Blach-dek Wolsztyn? dostałem od nich wycenę na konstrukcję wiązarów z montażem, ale zastaawiam się czy nie wykonać kompleksowo z nimi całego dachu razem z dachówką. Natomiast nie ma żadnych opinii w internecie.

----------


## Di.

Wyslalem kilka zapytan w sprawie wiazarow prefabrykowanych i za kazdym razem otrzymalem odpowiedz w stylu: ze nie zrobia, bo jetka jest w polowie krokwi i stanowi strop, wiec ogolnie nie oplaca sie i nie ma co zawracac firmie robiacej prefabrykaty gitary. Dach dwa spady i w litere L, sporo powtarzalnych elementow, w dachu tylko 1 komin i nic wiecej.
Czy tak rzeczywiscie jest, ze taki dach tylko robota ciesielska?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Prefabrykowany wiązar to kratownica a nie typowa więźba. Kratownica to mniejsze przekroje drewna więc inny asortyment. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawnook

> Witam,
> Czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć na temat firmy Blach-dek Wolsztyn? dostałem od nich wycenę na konstrukcję wiązarów z montażem, ale zastaawiam się czy nie wykonać kompleksowo z nimi całego dachu razem z dachówką. Natomiast nie ma żadnych opinii w internecie.



Nikomu z forum nie robili dachu?  :sad:

----------


## flamecatcher

Witam, Otrzymalem wyceny na wiazary dachowe wszystkie w przedziale cenowym 46000-69000 brutto, Dom z dachem kopertowym powierzchnia 362m2 w wojewodztwie pomorskim, Co sadzicie o takim przedziale cenowym?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co tu można sądzić. Każdy producent ma swoje kalkulacje a wybór należy do Ciebie. Bardzo wiele czynników ma wpływ na cenę. 
Po pierwsze czy ilość wiązarów u każdego producenta jest taka sama (wiąże się to z rozstawem a nie powinien on przekraczać osiowo 90 cm)?
Po drugie z jakiego przekroju wykonane są wiązary (dość typowa jest grubość 40 mm a powinna być minimum 50 mm)?
Po trzecie odległość producenta od miejsca budowy (o ile oferta jest z dostawą na budowę)?
Po czwarte czy koszt obejmuje montaż?
Po piąte czy montaż jest na murłacie , czy bezpośrednio na wieńcu?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## partner-szczecin.pl

> Koncepcja mojego domu, parterówki z nieużytkowym poddaszem:
> 
> 
> Dach będzie, prosty, dwuspadowy, kąt 30stopni, powierzchnia 215m2
> Zastanawiam się nad kosztem wiązarów i więźby tradycyjnej.
> Porozsylalem zapytania ofertowe, pierwsza odpowiedź to (za wiązary):
> 
> 17tyś netto bez montażu
> 24tyś netto z montażem
> ...



Zarówno wiązary jak i więźba to rozwiązania, które warto wziąć pod uwagę. Trwalszą i bardziej ekonomiczną alternatywą dla więźby tradycyjnej są wiązary dachowe.Tradycyjne więźby dachowe są konstrukcjami ciesielskimi.  Wykonywaniem tego rodzaju konstrukcji zajmują się wyłącznie doświadczeni fachowcy, w związku z czym cena takiej konstrukcji jest dość wysoka.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W tej chwili prace ciesielskie ograniczają się do montażu więźby wyciętej na CNC. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rafal43

Potrzebuję aktualnych informacji na temat czy gotowe wiązary dachowe z drewna nadal mają przewagę nad więźbą tradycyjną drewnianą. Ewentualnie które rozwiązanie jest obecnie bardziej opłacalne i jakie ono ma zalety w stosunku do drugiego?

----------


## Sativum

Czy kiedykolwiek wiązary były tańsze od więźby?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Porównywanie więźby tradycyjnej z prefabrykowanymi wiązarami to nieporozumienie. Rodzi się bowiem pytanie: a co ze stropem? Dolny pas wiązara zastępuje strop. Do tego wiązar nie daje sił rozporowych na ściany. Pozdrawiam.

----------

